# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > Islamic Forum >  Paris Hilton did NOT convert to Islam

## *charisma*

:sl:


Better to nip this rumor now before it spreads even further. Already I received a few emails stating that Paris Hilton has embraced Islam and plans on opening an Islamic School in Beverly Hills!


Firstly, they are all reading this article here: 


http://www.dailysquib.co.uk/entertainment/2636-paris-hilton-converts-to-islam.html
A clip from the above link states:JEDDAH – Saudi Arabia – Former American socialite, Paris Hilton has converted to Islam, her spokesman, Ian Brinkham, has revealed to CBS news.This article is a satire piece.  If you visit the above ***site you will find a photo-edited image of Paris donning a headscarf. However scroll to the bottom of The Daily Squib,  the last line on the ***site. 



It states: 
*© Copyright 2011 dailysquib.co.uk | The Daily Squib is a curious satirical publication and should therefore be taken fu**ing seriously * 


Excuse the crass ******** but that’s simply a copy and paste from their ***site.   

After a back & forth email with a certain Muslim Organization in South Africa, who insists this satire piece is true, i decided to publish this post and squash this silly rumor altogether.

Sadly, the bigger joke is on the Muslims adding in the comments of that site thinking its true.

http://myummah.co.za/site/2011/02/08...vert-to-islam/

----------

